# About Medical Test problem



## onik (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am from Bangladesh. I have been admitted in QUT for doing PhD. Recently,, i have enlodged my visa and have done my medical test. But, my Medical Doctor has sent an error report of my Chest X-ray to the Health Operation Center, Sydney. So, there reply is to confirm them what is the Error in my X-ray report. So, I have tested myself of my X-ray outside of my Health Center in a reputed Hospital. There result shows that there is no kind of error in my X-ray. So, should i Contact with HOC regarding this issue directly?I think Bangladeshi doctor is trying to do some unethical thing to earn some money.

Is there anyone had faced this kind of problem? Please help me because my class is from March, but if they do the delay sending a correct report to the HOC, then i may have to delay..

Thanks


----------

